# Epsom Salt: 5 Reasons to Try it in Your Garden



## Terri_Trujillo (Mar 22, 2015)

Have had problems controlling fungus on my cucumbers, peppers, and squash. I'm going to apply Epsom salt to my garden. Also I use ground up egg shells to control snails and slugs; I'll be surrounding my fruit trees with epsom salts.


----------



## Rachel_Ross (Jun 11, 2015)

This is my first year really trying my hand at veggie gardening. I have already gleaned some great tips from your site. I have also shared it on my Facebook page. I am excited to learn more. 
~Rachel in Roswell, GA


----------

